# Nico Lopez



## Jino (22 Gennaio 2014)

Giocatore che da oltre un anno seguo da molto vicino.. per me un potenziale campione, passato sempre in sordina... in estate dicevo che l'Udinese aveva fatto il colpaccio, tempo 1-2 anni avrebbe fatto grandi cose.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Novembre 2014)

Mi sta convincendo sempre di più. Sta esplodendo.


----------



## Frikez (23 Novembre 2014)

L'Udinese userà la clausola per ricomprarlo se continua così IMHO


----------



## Jino (23 Novembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> L'Udinese userà la clausola per ricomprarlo se continua così IMHO



Il vero potenziale crack del nostro campionato...


----------



## aleslash (23 Novembre 2014)

Giocatore dal talento impressionante, non capisco come la Roma abbia fatto a darlo via


----------



## Jino (23 Novembre 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Giocatore dal talento impressionante, non capisco come la Roma abbia fatto a darlo via



Semplice, servivano anni per aspettarlo e le grandi squadre non ne hanno perchè necessitano subito dei risultati.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Novembre 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Giocatore dal talento impressionante, non capisco come la Roma abbia fatto a darlo via



per poi buttarne 30 su iturbe. 

bravo per carità, ma tanto valeva valorizzare lopez visto che era già loro.


----------



## aleslash (23 Novembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> per poi buttarne 30 su iturbe.
> 
> bravo per carità, ma tanto valeva valorizzare lopez visto che era già loro.



Potenzialmente in effetti Lopez è più forte, anche se iturbe deve ancora far vedere le sue qualità


----------



## Jino (23 Novembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> per poi buttarne 30 su iturbe.
> 
> bravo per carità, ma tanto valeva valorizzare lopez visto che era già loro.



Lopez era stato ceduto già l'anno prima e ad ogni modo la scelta della Roma è condivisibile. Comunque sia c'è sempre la clausola di riacquisto dall'Udinese se non erro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Novembre 2014)

Quando è arrivato a Roma c'erano tante aspettative, ora sembra aver trovato la sua dimesione, si Lopez è stato ceduto all'Udinese quando hanno presto Benatia.


----------



## Aldo (24 Novembre 2014)

Bravo giocatore ma non abbastanza da giocare oggi nella Roma, e non credo abbia il potenziale da poter giocaci in futuro. E' stata giusta la sua cessione per entrambi. Con Iturbe non c'è paragone. Per me Babacar è molto più forte di lui.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Novembre 2014)

Preso nell'asta di riparazione, già 2 gol in 2 partite. Ti voglio bene 



Aldo ha scritto:


> Bravo giocatore ma non abbastanza da giocare oggi nella Roma, e non credo abbia il potenziale da poter giocaci in futuro. E' stata giusta la sua cessione per entrambi. Con Iturbe non c'è paragone. Per me Babacar è molto più forte di lui.



Io invece credo che Nico Lopez abbia maggiori potenzialità rispetto ad Iturbe e lo vedrei anche più adatto per il gioco della Roma.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Novembre 2014)

Per me è proprio fortissimo, ma tanto tanto


----------



## prebozzio (24 Novembre 2014)

Fortissimo.

Ma secondo me Dybala è meglio.


----------



## Jino (24 Novembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Fortissimo.
> 
> Ma secondo me Dybala è meglio.



Entrambi hanno potenzialità per rivelarsi veri e proprie stelle in questa serie A, hanno mezzi enormi, ma entrambi ancora non si rendono conto di questo, quando e se lo faranno se ne vedranno delle belle.


----------



## Albijol (25 Novembre 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> B. Con Iturbe non c'è paragone.



Cioè? Iturbe è la mia rovina al fantacalcio, con Florenzi avrei speso molto meno con una resa superiore.


----------



## prebozzio (25 Novembre 2014)

Non scherziamo ragazzi... magari tra un po' la situazione si ribalterà, ma al momento Iturbe è di un'altra categoria rispetto a Lopez: sono pari età e non si può mettere in discussione quanto fatto un anno fa dal romanista. Lopez non è neanche titolare fisso del Verona.

Iturbe ha sulle spalle il peso di una grande valutazione e deve ritrovare la condizione: quando aveva cominciato ad ambientarsi, spaccando la partita di Champions contro il CSKA con le sue giocate, si è rotto.


----------



## Renegade (25 Novembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo ragazzi... magari tra un po' la situazione si ribalterà, ma al momento Iturbe è di un'altra categoria rispetto a Lopez: sono pari età e non si può mettere in discussione quanto fatto un anno fa dal romanista. Lopez non è neanche titolare fisso del Verona.
> 
> Iturbe ha sulle spalle il peso di una grande valutazione e deve ritrovare la condizione: quando aveva cominciato ad ambientarsi, spaccando la partita di Champions contro il CSKA con le sue giocate, si è rotto.



Concordo al 100%. Inoltre non c'è da meravigliarsi del colpo Lopez. Sabatini è il migliore intenditore di talenti sudamericani. E' forse il campo dove ha più vantaggio rispetto agli altri.

Parlando invece di pura tecnica, Iturbe, come detto da Prebozzio, è di altra categoria al momento. Come tutti i calciatori che fanno il grande salto, ha bisogno di tempo per integrarsi e di pazienza. Purtroppo il tifoso italiano è fin troppo critico ed impaziente e come nella vita è più facile odiare qualcuno che amarlo.

Quanto poi a Nico Lopez, talento purissimo dal futuro assicurato. Ha tutto. Forse latita un po' di fisico, ma può migliorare. Spero non entri nel limbo della discontinuità però. Ma fatemi capire... la Roma ha qualche clausola di riacquisto o ce l'ha solo l'Udinese nel prestito con diritto di riscatto all'Hellas?


----------



## Jino (25 Novembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo ragazzi... magari tra un po' la situazione si ribalterà, ma al momento Iturbe è di un'altra categoria rispetto a Lopez: sono pari età e non si può mettere in discussione quanto fatto un anno fa dal romanista. Lopez non è neanche titolare fisso del Verona.
> 
> Iturbe ha sulle spalle il peso di una grande valutazione e deve ritrovare la condizione: quando aveva cominciato ad ambientarsi, spaccando la partita di Champions contro il CSKA con le sue giocate, si è rotto.



Esattamente. Iturbe fisicamente è un giocatore già costruito a differenza di Nico Lopez che in questo senso deve assolutamente crescere, ma anche da un punto di vista della personalità e del coraggio nel fare le giocate c'è ancora parecchia differenza tra i due.


----------



## prebozzio (25 Novembre 2014)

Comunque, è bello poter godere di tre '93 fantastici come Iturbe, Lopez e Dybala... finché non ce li portano via


----------



## Aldo (28 Novembre 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cioè? Iturbe è la mia rovina al fantacalcio, con Florenzi avrei speso molto meno con una resa superiore.



Non è stato un buon affare fino adesso se lo hai preso al fantacalcio, ma si riprenderà, mettilo contro l'Inter garantisco io.


----------



## Albijol (28 Novembre 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Non è stato un buon affare fino adesso se lo hai preso al fantacalcio, ma si riprenderà, mettilo contro l'Inter garantisco io.



E' da vedere se gioca, pure Ljajc l'ha scavalcato nella preferenze. Fine OT.


----------

